# 2nd attempt, 10 gallon



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

well, my first attempt at a planted tank was a year and a half ago with a 5 gallon. i didn't do any research and just had a low light tank that i dosed excel and kent micros with because this store owner told me to. i think i threw in random plants including java fern, anubias, and hairgrass. of course the hairgrass died really quickly in plain gravel and low light setup. the java fern and anubias survived and the java fern grew over time from a 4-6 leaf rhizome to a pretty big clump(see pic). this setup grew for a little more than a year. i never did waterchanges, so i guess the nutrient buildup from flakes gave some macros that the plants needed. Then i forgot for what reason, i did a 100 percent wc that took out all the nutrients. This was not so smart, and all the java fern showed potassium deficiency, and just died off. heres the tanks a few months before that happened. 









so over the summer i did some research and got all the things i needed and gave it another shot. after a few months, it looks like this.










it's still growing out, and i haven't even done a trim yet. i plan to let the HM grow tall, about 2/3 the height of the tank? heres a few more random shots i did.


















o and the 2.5 gallon i set up for the RCSs that were getting poisoned in the 10g










10 gallon specs:

temp: no heater, my room has a pretty constant temp around 76.
ferts: homemade macros, flourish (replaced Plantex-CSM+b with this because plantex doesn't have calcium?), green brighty step-2 and light, flourish excel.
lights: ahs supply 2x13 or was it 2 1x13, forgot which one i got. and a standard all glass 15w aquarium hood. adds up to 4.1 wpg. 8 hours a day
co2: pressurized 10lb with milwaukee reg. , rhinox 1000 diffuser <--im pretty sure it's the 1000 one, i forgot. got it from epicfish
decorations: manzanita dw (fishandturtlejunkie) , took out seiryu stones from AFA
wc: weekly 50%
fauna: 5 amanos, 1 badis, 2 koulis
substrate: aquasoil amazonia II 6L
filtration: aquaclear20....2 of the white foam things, 1 carbon pack (i dont normally use this but am trying this for the surface film), 1 piece of coral for biomedia/ hardening water
plants: HC(jazzlvr), HM(fishandturtlejunkie), Rotala sp. green.(AFA), Riccia fluitan, ummmm what's that plant called. the one that has a leaf shape like a lotus but is very tiny, got a small portion for free from thilo on sfbaaps
temporary plants: fissiden, stringy moss, glossos
umm.....whatelse? hetchhetchy water <--dunno how to spell, too lazy to look up
it's really soft water, i throw in a small piece of coral in the HOB

i dunno whatelse, w/e too lazy, must squeeze out some fun from the few hours remaining of weekend
too many things to do over the weekend....volunteering, chinese school, homework.....no time to relax

i might remove the DW, iono. i have a few more pieces that aren't as nice or are too big. i can break them up into tinier pieces. any comments on the DW in the 10g, how to place it or anything?

comment/ criticize it all you want


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Your plants look nice and healthy but the driftwood feels odd. Have you tried it with the driftwood coming out of the mound of plants (closer to the back) with the branched ends up?


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

hmm....ya maybe i should do that. i thinkt he DW are too big though, maybe i should snap some twigs off and try it. thanks for the advice.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

i changed the hardscape a little yesterday

any comments or suggestions?










i have a few smaller pieces, but 3 is the magic number?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Much better! I think you could use the other pieces if you wanted, but I don't know that you really need them. Can't wait to see it when everything has filled in.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

k thanks for the help. i wanna see it grow in too! im gonna get more amano shrimps for the tank soon.

maybe i'll stick another small piece placed near the back left pointing towards the left.

will experiment with that when i get home.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

well...i got back from school and was really tired. fell asleep for a few hours. i experimented with more driftwoods and i dont think they fit. i got 12 amano shrimps today and gave the rotala a small trim.


----------



## ballsmyberries (Feb 21, 2007)

looks good but if there was a thicker branch it would be much better....


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

blurry update:










.....how do i trim this?


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That's filled in nicely. You have some nice healthy plants. What do you have floating in there?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks like riccia.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

yep. it keeps growing oversized. im experimenting with some glossos in the bakc, and they seem to do pretty good in the tank.



























^^^
what is this plant called?


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 17, 2007)

It is either a Hydrocotyle sp. or Cardamine.The two species look similar in leaf shape so its hard to tell. If it grows quickly and keeps smaller leaves then Cardamine. If it grows larger leaves when hits the suface then it is Hydrocotyle.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

this thing hits the surface?  the biggest leaf smaller than half my pinky, and it doesn't tend to grow high above the ground.


----------

